# I smell new mods...



## ShadowXP (Apr 27, 2006)

Congrats on all the blue shinyness fo-shizzle nizzle. Two great additions to the staff.


----------



## TPi (Apr 27, 2006)

There goes the neighborhood.  :/


----------



## Costello (Apr 27, 2006)

actually it's 3 new mods 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tpi is now a moderator too


----------



## ShadowXP (Apr 27, 2006)

QUOTE(Costello @ Apr 27 2006 said:


> actually it's 3 new mods
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yeah....

Sorry about that.


----------



## Costello (Apr 27, 2006)

They already have a "welcome topic" in staff but it's still nice to see some people care about promotions and new moderators 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



so... once again, welcome to the staff you 3!


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 27, 2006)

They earned their positions!

Again, welcome aboard guys.


----------



## DarkLink (Apr 27, 2006)

Yay to you 3


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 27, 2006)

Why thank you everyone (and thank you again, to some 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)! I'll do my best to... you know... moderate, and such.


----------



## T-hug (Apr 27, 2006)




----------



## Psyfira (Apr 27, 2006)

Well congratulations I guess, they're three pretty damned good choices and I agree that they've earned it. 

Still not thrilled at all about the circumstances that brought this about though. >_< The topic got opened and closed overnight before I woke up dammit! I rather liked those three; Ruth put everything into pulling those Photography/Graphic contests together, Luse was just plain hilarious and Puck was an ass but we all knew that.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't be the only one who liked having them around; whatever shall we do without the forum's resident loveable rogues +1? (cause lets face it, Ruth never hurt anyone)

Not impressed, but I can't hold it against Ruth, Luse and Puck's replacements that someone kicked those three out and replaced them so quickly.


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 28, 2006)

A big public welcome to our new mods!


----------



## AshuraZro (Apr 28, 2006)

Congrats all three of you.

P.S. Can't Touch This!


----------



## Gaisuto (Apr 28, 2006)

I had a feeling new mods would show up soon. Good to know that people well known and respected got the spots. Congrats guys. DON'T SUCK! =O


----------



## alexp2_ad (Apr 28, 2006)

Ah, congrats, you chaps deserve it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Go have a celebratory wii.


----------



## 754boy (Apr 28, 2006)

I hope someday I wil get to be a mod, but for now.....Congrats guys!!!


----------



## The Worst (Apr 28, 2006)

sweet.
congradulations.
please don't ban me.


----------



## Dirtie (Apr 28, 2006)

QUOTE(Skys Fall @ Apr 28 2006 said:


> sweet.
> congradulations.
> please don't ban me.


The power of suggestion is a powerful thing...

Anyway, thanks for the congratulations, and I'll do my best to keep GBAtemp a happy, healthy community


----------



## cruddybuddy (Apr 28, 2006)

Odd, I felt like I should go on the forums and behold! New mods to pester!


----------



## th3sandm4n (Apr 28, 2006)

Psyfira's message confused me, but good job dudes.


----------



## xflash (Apr 28, 2006)

meh i don't really mind who's a mod and who isn't cause it doesn't really affect me in anyway but grats n all that stuff to all 3 of ya anyway


----------



## ShadowXP (Apr 27, 2006)

Congrats on all the blue shinyness fo-shizzle nizzle. Two great additions to the staff.


----------



## Hunter (Apr 28, 2006)

QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ Apr 28 2006 said:


> Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lily (Apr 28, 2006)

Geez, if you smell them already, I don't want them stinking up the joint! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Congrats to our three new mods!


----------



## Eruonen (Apr 28, 2006)

Congratulations guys! You deserve it!


----------



## dice (Apr 28, 2006)

I thought ace was a mod for a while now...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




all that sucking up leading to nothing...


congrats to one and all


----------



## amptor (Apr 28, 2006)

omgs dirtie is a silly. welcome to being a mod, and it's kewl cos he isn't a tyrant


----------



## Dirtie (Apr 28, 2006)

QUOTE(amptor @ Apr 29 2006 said:


> omgs dirtie is a silly. welcome to being a mod, and it's kewl cos he isn't a tyrant


Ban for that comment...


----------



## teh_raf3 (Apr 28, 2006)

QUOTE(Psyfira @ Apr 28 2006 said:


> Not impressed, but I can't hold it against Ruth, Luse and Puck's replacements that someone kicked those three out and replaced them so quickly.


Yeah, I'm thinking the exactly same thing. All three of them did a good job, Puck might sound a bit "arrogant" at times, but he does get things done.

Anyways, congratulations to the three new mods


----------



## Dirtie (Apr 29, 2006)

I think the point is that they weren't going to stick around for much longer anyway, so effectively it's no loss.

Of course all 3 made a big contribution to this board, and while Puck wasn't exactly the most popular guy around here, they'll all be missed (apart from maybe by amptor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).


----------

